# Weldon Flat for Cheap Boring Bars



## MtnBiker (Oct 1, 2021)

Really tired of trying to align the correct angle when inserting boring bars into my boring head. And really hate the way the set screw mars the shank making the bars hard to remove. Spent some time looking online for "good" boring bars with those nice flats ground in. Kind of pricey. Then I realize, "hey, I own a machine shop. And I have carbide end mills". Duh.

1/4" carbide end mill and upgraded Weldon(ish) flats. Did a little work with PFG stones and now I have a "good" set of boring bars.


----------



## Winegrower (Oct 1, 2021)

Duh is what I"m thinking right now.   Great idea!   Seems so obvious now.


----------



## benmychree (Oct 1, 2021)

Perhaps should be a full length flat.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 1, 2021)

Bin there, done that. used the set screw dimple for a guide., you could too.


----------



## MtnBiker (Oct 1, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Perhaps should be a full length flat.


Sure...but then I'd have to change the name of the thread to "flat". Just not as cool as Weldon flat now is it.


----------

